# Raijintek Triton-komplett-wasserkuehlung-240mm



## MH258 (16. August 2015)

Guten Tag,
Was haltet ihr von diesem Wasser kühler (https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-triton-komplett-wasserkuehlung-240mm-cprt-012.html).
Ich kenne mich nicht besonders gut aus und suche einen recht günstigen Cpu Kühler,der bereits vorgefüllt ist.

Wenn möglich sollten die Lüfter auch überkopf monjtierbar sein , ist das bei diesem so ?


Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2015)

Jo, das ist das Billigmodell der Kompakt-WaKüs das häufiger auffällt u.a. weil der AGB reißt/undicht wird.
Insgesamt ist das Ding einfach nicht zu empfehlen - es hat einen Grund warum ein 2x120mm Radi und Lüfter und AGB und Pumpe und Verschlauchung usw. zusammen nur 90€ kosten... 

Da besser einen guten Luftkühler wählen oder eine anständige WaKü kaufen.


----------



## MH258 (16. August 2015)

ok danke , werde dann bei Luftkühlung bleiben.


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (25. August 2015)

Ich habe die Triton und die ist echt nicht schlecht. Und der AGB ist auch gut Verarbeittet also ich habe das drinne und Radi so wie die Lüfter kannst du tauschen auch die Schläusche. Ansonsten nimm die Eisberg Solo und ein 120 radi oder 240. Kosten dann aber auch so mit allem 150-180€


----------



## Bogo36 (25. August 2015)

Das mit dem AGB  ist ein reines Glücksspiel. 
Und für 150-180€ bekommst du schon ordentliche Waküs (zumindest in den kleinen größen wie 120 u. 240).
Gibt also keinen Grund für eine AIO Wasserkühlung.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (25. August 2015)

Wie man erkennt, besitze ich auch eine AiO Wasserkühlung von Corsair.
Anfangs war ich schwer begeistert, aber meine Begeisterung lässt nach. Das größte problem bei diesen Lösungen finde ich sind immer die Pumpen. Meistens sind sie im CPU Block verbaut, was dazu führt das sie sich nicht entkoppeln lässt und dadurch immer hörbar bleibt. Zu dem habe ich das Gefühl das meine immer Lauter wird.

Einzige Lösung die ich mir noch als AiO vorstellen könnte ist diese hier. Diese ist wahrscheinlich auch für viele Interessant ist, die sich nicht an eine richtige Wasserkühlung ran trauen.:
https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-xlc-predator-240-komplett-wasserkuehlung-wase-271.html

Diese Set ist aber fast schon mit einer Custom CPU only Kühlung zu vergleichen. nur das AGB und Pumpe direkt am Radiator sitzen. Dieses ermöglicht es aber zu entkoppeln. Und was man selten sieht bei AiO Wasserkühlern, sie sind erweiterbar.


----------

